# Pm1440e-lb ? And Comparison



## Jlwwade (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello all,

This is my second question to the group. I am looking for as much detail as possible two compare the various PM1440 lathes offered by Quality machine tools. I know that Taiwan machines are the best but how about the Chinese machines like the PM1440E-LB.  How are they working out for those that have them?

Thanks for the help,
James


----------



## maker of things (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm almost 2 years (next week) on my 1440E-lb.  I really like the lathe. I did a fairly invasive overview of it http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/precision-mathews-pm1440e-lb-lathe.26414/  It is no Taiwanese machine fit and finish wise, but everything works and does so smoothly.  Nothing has failed on it since I got it up and running except needing a new lightbulb in the work light.  I use the machine nearly every week for one thing or another.  Everything from max rpm turning 11/16" od sst tubing to facing, parting and od turning 6" od 1/4 wall steel tube. 
The chuck that Matt ships on the machine had fairly low runout, almost as good as the Bison chuck I put on it.  I really wanted a chuck with reversible jaws so I can't report how the stock chuck holds up. 
I try to keep it clean and lubricated and it has not let me down.  Shout if you want to know anything specific beyond all that.


----------



## Jlwwade (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you for you response!
I sent you a pm. and I would like to talk when you can.

James


----------



## dieselshadow (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm highly considering purchasing one of these lathes from QMT. Any opinions, good or bad are highly welcome. I'm split between the E-LB and the Grizzly G0709.


----------



## maker of things (Aug 25, 2016)

Matt's machine has the DRO included and installed for the same price delivered.  Most of the differences are things you can modify or add on later (i.e chuck size, spider).  The one thing that you cannot change later is the spindle bore.  2" is a substantial spindle bore.  You have to go to a pretty large machine to get a bore that large otherwise.  Obviously you know which machine I chose, and I would do it again.


----------



## dieselshadow (Aug 25, 2016)

That was a great thread you linked to earlier.


----------



## Jlwwade (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey thanks for the call this afternoon Maker of things! I really appreciate you taking the time to talk with me.

All I have to do now is *hurry up and wait!!!* 
Talked with Matt late this afternoon, my deposit is in and the clock has started. 
I went with the PM950V knee mill and the PM1440GT lathe. Let's hope they last me a very long time.

James


----------



## maker of things (Aug 26, 2016)

Someone should come up with a name for this period.  Lots of us have gone through it.  The excitement and anticipation of new machines that you waited a long time to order now can't arrive fast enough and every day seems like a week.  Nothing else to do but get involved in threads on the forum and talk about the machines and related accessories.  

Tradition would dicatate that you start a thread announcing your purchases so you have a place people can keep up to date on your progess.  You MUST post pics when the machines arrive.  Congrats.


----------

